# Lowrance Elite-3x DSI Echolot



## flor61 (8. Oktober 2015)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesem Teil?

Wir wollen es im Spremberger Stausee nutzen, Tiefe bis max. 10m und dem alten Spreelauf.

Kann man damit Strukturen wie Baumstumpf, alte Bauten, Kanten, Sträucher erkennen?

Wie sind Fische zu erkennen? Einzeln bzw. im Schwarm? Wie werden raubende Fische wie Barsch, Zander bzw. Wels dargestellt? Kann ein großer Wels, am Boden liegend, erkannt werden?

Bitte nur zu diesem Gerät schreiben.

Danke


----------



## flor61 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-3x DSI Echolot*

Aktualisiert


----------



## polenolli (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-3x DSI Echolot*

Hallo flor61.
Habe mir das  * 	 Lowrance Elite-3x DSI Echolot gekauft festmontage am boot. Irdendwie komme ich mit dem gerät nicht klar,kann es nicht lesen und deuten. Wenn du deine Erfahrung gemacht hast währe ich dir dankbar über eine kleine Einweisung
*


----------



## fischbär (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-3x DSI Echolot*

Was meinst Du damit? Du musst es auf 200 kHz stellen für engen Strahl, auf 83 kHz für breiten. Erstes ist vor allem an Kanten besser. Dann stellst Du die Farbkarte so ein, dass der Hintergrund weiß ist und Fische Gelb, über lila und rot. Die Sensitivität stellst Du jetzt so ein, dass der Hintergrund fast weiß ist mit kleinen lila Pünktchen überall. Also etwas Rauschen. Und dann siehst Du Fische falls sie da sind. Rauschreduktion und Oberflächenunterdrückung je auf niedrig.
Zusammen mit dem Downscan siehst Du eigentlich was Du unter Dir hast. Kleinfische: frei schwebende Bereiche höheren Echos, große Fische Sicheln plus Punkt im DS, Propellerblasen von oben in die Tiefe ragende Wolken, Blasen vom Grund schräge Striche. Büsche, Bäume etc. sieht man im Downscan.
Schau mal bei YouTube, da gibt es tausend Videos zur Erklärung.


----------

